# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Lufta Nacional Çlirimtare

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Vura re se ne kete forum te "istorise Shqiptare" jan hapur shume tema interesante dhe tema qe nuk lidhen drejt per drejt me ne Shqiptaret. Mendova pse mos te hapim  nje teme per luften qe bene "gjyshrit" tane ne emer te lirise, per luften qe shume patriota dhane jeten qe ne sot te flasim Shqip e te kemi shtet. Kjo lufte e Shqiptarve kundra fashistave duhet te jete krenaria e kombit tone, sepse morem guximin t'i themi "jo" vrasesve te kombeve (hitlerit dhe musolinit). Pavarsisht nga qendrimi i mbretit Zog dhe i qeverive qe erdhen mbrapa me Mustafa Krujen e Bushatin, populli shqiptar i tha "jo" armikut shkaterues e vrases, kete gje duhet t'a ngulisim ne koke dhe nuk duhet te tallemi me disa pleq kur thone se "jane veteran lufte". Se ata pleqt (e sotem) ishin njerez te thjesht si une e si ti dhe qe nuk kishin asnje interes te luftonin por kur u desh ishin te gatshem te japin jeten. Afersisht 27me 28000 shqiptare u vrane gjate kesaj lufte, qe shume veta mundohen ta harojne sepse e quajne "luften e Komunistave", lufta e 2 Boterore ishte "lufta e popujve kundra mostrave", dhe mire do ishte t'i rikujtojme ato vite sepse sipas "Realistave": istoria perseritet.
Me kete teme ftoje te gjithe ata qe munden, te shkruajne ngjarje reth perpjekjes se Shqiptarve te asaj kohe per clirimin e atdheut.
shkurtimisht...
Me 18 Prill 1939 Italjanet zbarkojne ne Durres dhe ne Vlore , populli i Tiranes (dhe qyteteve te tjera) ishte "derdhur" neper rruge per te kerkuar arme qe t'i kundervihej armikut. Qeveria e Zogut deri diten e pushtimit komplet te Shqiperise i thoshte popullit se nuk kishte asnje rrezik. Itljanet brenda 3 diteve pushtuan te gjithe Shqiperine , Zogu u perndoq nga atdheu dhe shtegetoi ne Greqi, nga Greqia ne Angli dhe nga anglia ne Egjipt. Pra popullit shqiptar i mungonte udheheqesi qe do e conte drejt clirimit. Italia (mbas pushtimit te gjithe Ballkanit) deklaroi se kishte ndihmuar ne krijimn e "Shqiperise se madhe" me ngjitjen e Ulqinit, e Kosoves, e Dibres se madhe dhe Camerise ne qeverisjen Shqiptare (sidoqofte qeverisja ndodhej nen duart e Musolinit dhe Shqiperia kishte "qeveri kukull) e Mustafa Krujes. Kjo gje beri qe mos ket pergjigje te menjehershme nga populli. Por me kalimin e kohes fashistat e treguan fytyren e tyre.
Viti 1941 krijohet Partia Komuniste Shqiptare qe perbehej nga tre grupime marksistesh , dega e Korces me ne krye Enver Hoxhen, dega e Girokstras dhe ajo e Tiranes.Ishte partia me e re komuniste ne gjithe europen. Komunistat bashkpunuan me delegatet e Titos. Te njejtin vit partia boton gazeten e paligjshme "zeri i popullit" dhe vendos fillimin e luftes nacional clirimtare. Revulucioni filloje ne Shtator te vitit 1941, 3 muaj para revolucionit jugosllav dhe 8 muaj para revolucionit grek.
Ne te njejten kohe nje grup i perbere nga nacionalista, katolike dhe fermere (me ose kundra Zogut) bashkohen nen udheheqjen e Abas Kupit, ne kete grup mernin pjese dhe Shqiptar te trevave jash kufijve dhe ndihmoej nga Anglezet. 
Ne fund te 1942shit ishin cliruar gati gjithe zonat malore te Shqiperise se Mesme dhe Jugore, dhe revolucioni jone ishte bere i njohur anemban botes. Ministrat e jashtem te Bretanise dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik (Andoni Iden dhe Vladimir Molotof) po ate vit kishin pergezuar Shqiperine me "cmimin e nderit" dhe kerkuan me nje ze pavarsine e saj. Viti 1943 ishte i veshtire per Shqiperine sepse Fashistat Itljan u zevendesuan nga Nazistat Gjerman, 70 000 ushtar te Vermachtes zbarkuan ne Shqiperi. Ne ate koh partizanet ishin afersisht 20 mije te ndare ne 22 "brigada sulmuese" me armatim shum me te lehte.

(Vashdimin po e lej ne doren tuaj, do doja te sillnit fakte istorike , data konferencash. Dhe do mundohem te shkruaj prape. )KETE TEME I'A KUSTOJE GJYSHERVE TE MIJE TE CILET LUFTUAN (si shum te tjere) PER CLIRIMIN E KETIJ ATDHEU, QE KURRE NUK PO "E NGREN KOKEN"

----------


## Eni

E ashtequajtura LNÇ, them keshtu se nuk u çlirua gje me 1945, ka plot pikepyetje ne rrugen se si eshte trajtuar deri me sot nga historianet shqiptare.

Cili ishte reagimi i Mbretit Zog I kundrejt ultimatumeve te Musolinit?

Vete numri 28 000 deshmore te rene ne te, vihet i pari ne pikepyetje.

Pastaj kalojme tek problemi a pati ne Shqiperi nje rezistence te vertete kundra fashizmit apo nazizmit?

Apo pati nje lufte civile (partizane kundra legalista & ballista) ?

Partite qe u formuan gjate atyre vite rrjedhoje e kujt ishin?

Sa rryma politike vepronin ne vend ne ato kohe?

Para themelimit te PKSH a ka patur rezistence ne Shqiperi, apo ishte pikerisht ajo qe filloi rezistencen?

Si u shprehen gjate viteve te luftes, partite politike shqiptare mbi çeshtjen kombetare?

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Eni pyetjet qe shtron jane me vend, por me mire do isht t'i pergjigjeshe ndonjeres vet.

Per te dhenat e mesiperme jam bazuar me shume te libri "istoria e Ballkanit" nga Georges Castellan.
(do mundohem te pergjigjem me ngjarje te tjera istorike).falemiNDERit

----------


## adoraci.ppp

E di si eshte puna:NUK JA VLEN, SE PREJ ASAJ LUFTE TE MALLKUAR
QE BENE KOMUNISTET E VUAJTEN TE GJITHE SHQIPTARET 50 vjet.
Te gjithe paraardhesit jane fajtore.Synimi i" horrit" nuk ishte clirimi por, marrja e pushtetit me force.

----------


## beni67

Une dua tju bej juve KHALID dhe te tjereve nje pyetje. Si do ishte me mire, pale e humbur dhe nje Shqiperi e madhe...., apo fitimtare dhe te copetuar sic dolem pas luftes?

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Beni ne qoftese do ishim me palen e humbur, sot nuk do kishim shtet do na kishte nda Europa me Rusine copa copa.

E thash dhe here tjeter lufta nuk qe vetem e komunistave. Dhe mos mohoni mundimin e gjysherve tuaj se ata nuk dilnin neper male per partine apo per pushtet por dilnin ne male per lirine. Neqoftese mendoni se pushtuesit ishin "njerez te mire" beni gabim fatal, pushtuesit na mernin ushqimet per nevojat e ushtrise se tyre (italia me naftrat e Patosit , 1100 kubik, beri gjithe luften ne Etiopi) njerzit ne ate kohe s'kishin as te hanin, ne rruget e qyteteve gjermanet pushkatonin femije nenash. Dhe keto ne Shqiperi u bene ne mas me te vogel ne lidhje me vendet e tjera te botes kur kishte raste qe pushkatonin nje qytet te tere (psh. ne Kroaci nje nate gjermanet pushkatuan 7500 veta, bashke me nxenesit e shkollave).

Le te vashdojme istorine....
Shtator 1942 behet konferenca e Pezes ku marin pjese PKSHja, dhe shqiptar nacionalista, pasanike dhe katolike te gjithe keta vendosin krijimin e "rezistences antifashizte per clirimn kombetar".
Maj 1944 behet konferenca e Permetit , vendoset krijimi i nje kuvendi prej 121 aneterave dhe krijimi i nje keshilli per pavarsine nga 13 anetar.
22 Tetor 1944 konferenca e Beratit vendos krijimin e qeverise te pavarur shqiptare, me ne krye Enver Hoxhen.

----------


## beni67

KHALID po a nuk na ndau ne europa ne kater pjese? Pasojat e kesaj ndarje i vuajme edhe sot e kesaj dite. Sa per luften une mendoj se duhet rishikuar ne nje kendveshtrim te vertete historik dhe te largohemi nga propogandat dhe ideologjite e ndryshme. Ato fakte qe ti na sjell i kemi lexuar e sterlexuar ne tekstet e historise tejet te politizuara te kohes se partise se punes.

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga Khalid_ 
> *
> Le te vashdojme istorine....
> Shtator 1942 behet konferenca e Pezes ku marin pjese PKSHja, dhe shqiptar nacionalista, pasanike dhe katolike te gjithe keta vendosin krijimin e "rezistences antifashizte per clirimn kombetar".
> Maj 1944 behet konferenca e Permetit , vendoset krijimi i nje kuvendi prej 121 aneterave dhe krijimi i nje keshilli per pavarsine nga 13 anetar.
> 22 Tetor 1944 konferenca e Beratit vendos krijimin e qeverise te pavarur shqiptare, me ne krye Enver Hoxhen.*


Ne Konferencen e Pezes rezistenca kundra fashizmit nuk u pa si preoritet vetem i PKSH,por i te tere shqiptareve. Me pas PK e uzurpon kete te drejte madje na del dhe me propozimin per t'i vene legjioneve ushtarake kundra fashisteve, yllin e kuq ne kapelen ushtarake, veprim qe u kundershtua nga nacionalistet pjesemarres ne Peze.

Para 1944, Khalid kemi konferencen e Mukjes ku shqiptaret rimblidhen serisht te pandare komuniste-nacionaliste per te vendosur mbi fatet e kombit dhe dilet me deklaraten se pas L.II.B. shqiptaret ne baze te Kartes se Vetvendosjes do te shprehin vullnetin e tyre per te qene nje komb Shqiperi-Kosove etj. 
Por dhe kjo tentative u shkelmua nga Hoxha nen udherat e leshuar nga Popovici & Mugosha.

Vijme tek Kongresi i Permetit - turpi-tradhetia qe PK i ben Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve. Vendimet e Kongresit te Permetit shpallin luften civile ne vend, vellavrasjen - shqiptari komunist do te vrasi ate nacionalist. kongresi i Pr. vendos qe pushtetin pas luftes ta marre PKSH-ja. Por me ç'te drejte?

Pale, Mbledhja e Br, s'ia vlen per komente krijohet qeveria komuniste, nje shkelje e hapur e parimeve te demokracise ne Shqiperi. Popullit i serviret nje qeveri e gatuar ne guzhinen komuniste, dhe si rrjedhim fait complé - rregjimi komunist vendos diktaturen gjakatare.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
O Beni ne Europa na kishte nda ne 4 copa para se tu bente lufta e 2 Boterore, mbas luftes nese do ishim me Naziztat do na ndante ne 8 copa.

Eni , une nuk mohoje kritiken tende, dhe kur e hapa kete teme e hapa me qellim per te pasqyruar nje periudhe istorike qe Qeveria Enveriste e kishte stermadhuar kurse Qeveria sotme e ka shdukur nga librat shkollor. Dhe nuk eshte qellimi im propaganda ne favor te dikujt, dhe kerkoje qe mos te ngatroni rrjedhojat e mbas luftes me ngjarjet qe ndodhen gjate saj.

Ju lutem , mos beni gabimin t'a analizoni luften nacional clirimtare si problem ideologjik dhe politik (megjithese nuk e mohoj qe gjate luftes ideologjite luajten rolin e tyre). Se sic e thash ne fillim lufta nuk ishte as e komunistave as Zogut e ku ta di une, lufta ishte e popullit shqiptar , si dhe shume popujve te tjere, kundra armiqve te Botes dhe te qenjes njeri.

Mirepres shkrimet e juaja ne lidhje me ngjarjet e asaj kohe, do gezohesha nese do lexoja prej jush fakte qe argumentojne pjesmarjen ne  kete lufte dhe te jokomunistave.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
sqarim...
Per ngarjet qe kam pershkruar me siper perdora librin e nje istoriani te madh per kohen e sotme , librin "Istoria e Ballkanit" te Georges Castellan (francez) i shkruajtur ne vitin 1991.falemiNDERit

----------


## beni67

KHALID  E vetmja kohe kur ne kemi qene te bashkuar eshte ajo gjate luftes se dyte boterore. Dhe ne duhet te ishim kapur me thonj pas ketij fakti, dhe jo te dergoheshin brigadat partizane per te luftuar kunder kosovareve  per ti bere qefin Titos, Stalinit. Curcillit apo ku ta di une se kujt.
    Nga ana tjeter nuk te duket pak i manget ky liber i ketij historiani te madh francez! Me ssa kam lexuar ato qe ti shkruaje, ai vetem rreshton faktet burimi i te cilave per mua mbetet i dyshimte.
    Nga ana tjeter jemi lodhur me te huajt qe duan te na tregojne se kush jemi, c'duhet bere, dhe si duhet bere, kushdo qofshin keta. Ne mund ta bejme historine tone vete, duke u mbeshtetur ne fakte te verteta. Jane akoma gjalle disa prej atyre qe e jetuan ate kohe te turbullt. Le ti pyesim ato per disa gjera e pastaj te lexojme librat e te huajve per ne Shqiptaret.

----------


## Dasius

Jo rrallë herë, nga njerëzit e palexuar, bëhen arsyetime naive dhe të cekëta në lidhje me Luftën Nacional Çlirimtare dhe kjo vjen jo sepse ekziston ndonjë arsye konkrete për ta kundërshtuar atë por si rezultat i 50 vjeçarit të diktaturës të ashtuquajtur "komuniste" që pasoi.

Miërpo në të gjitha këto arsyetime dominojnë disa gabime logjike të cilat rrjedhimisht të nxjerrin në konkluzione të gabuara. 

Kur diskutohet për Luftën Nacional Çlirimtare bëhen këto gabime logjike:

*Diktatura Enveriste dhe UNÇSH*
Figura e Enver Hoxhës është padyshim komplekse dhe kontroversiale dhe ashtu si shumë figura të tjera në historinë e Shqipërisë edhe ai ka dy faza gjatë karriersë së vet. Faza e parë është ajo gjatë LNÇ dhe faza e dytë është ajo pas LNÇ, gjatë diktaturës 40 vjeçare. 

Lufta nacional çlirimtare shpesh shihet si shkaktare e drejtpërdrejtë e diktaturës Enveriste. Teknikisht ashtu është, pasi menjëherë pas njërës vijoi tjetra. Mirëpo, duhet patur parasysh që rrethanat dhe objektivat gjatë LNÇ ishin të ndryshme nga ato të pas LNÇ pavarësisht objektivave personale të njërit apo tjetrit. Gjatë L2B për shqipërinë shtroheshin këto problematika: lufta kundër pushtuesit (Nazi-Fashizmi) dhe pavarësia e Shqipërisë.

Natyrisht që L2B pati një influencë shumë të madhe mbi atë çka ndodhi më pas në të gjithë botën por pas L2B për Shqipërinë shtroheshin të tjera problematika, si ruajtja e pavarësisë dhe integritetit të kufijve, ndryshimet socialo-ekonomike të shoqërisë shqiptare, zhvillimi i ekonomisë, alenacat dhe influencat ndërkombëtare, etj, etj, çdo gjë që ka të bëjë me një shtet.

Pra, nuk ka pse të njësohet LNÇ me diktaturën Enveriste pasi këto të dyja u zhvilluan në rrethana të ndryshme. 

*Elementi komunist në LNÇ*
Elementi komunist i LNÇ shikohet nën dritën e ngjarjeve të pas 1944. Kjo logjikë është e gabuar. Komunistët dhe koncepti i komunizmit gjatë LNÇ kishin tjetër domethënie nga periudha pas LNÇ. Gjatë LNÇ koncepti i komunizmit si tek komunistët si tek njerëzit e tjerë të thjeshtë përfaqësonte luftën e madhe të Bashkimit Sovjetik kundër nazi-fashizmit, idenë e lirisë së popujve dhe përmbysjen e rendit të vjetër feudal.

Padyshim që jo të gjithë partizanët ishin komunistë, madje edhe shumica e atyrë që ishin komunistë zor se mund të kishin ndonjë ide të  rreth komunizmit alla Stalinian.

Gjatë LNÇ askush nuk e bënte lidhjen mes Komunizmit dhe diktaturës së egër "Staliniste" që ekzistonte në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Dhe fare të paktë ishin ata që kishin një ide konkrete të parimeve Marksiste Leniniste. Më pas, me kalimin e kohës koncepti i komunizmit ndryshoi, ai u njësua me koncepte të tilla si diktaturë, diskriminim klasor, dhunë shtetërore, etj, etj.


*Balli kombëtar - organizatë nacionaliste*
Shpesh herë Balli kombëtar është quajtur organizatë nacionaliste për të bërë dallimin nga FNÇ që ishte komuniste, e rrjedhimisht internacionaliste. Si argument kryesor përdoret fakti që Balli Kombëtar kërkonte të mbante Kosovën pas lufte ndërsa Partia Komuniste jo. Mirëpo këtu ka një gabim të madh.

Sipas çdo dokumenti apo dëshmie personale, nga të gjitha palët rezulton se FNÇ  frymëzohej nga një ndjenjë shumë më nacionaliste se Balli Kombëtar.

Sipas konceptit që kemi sot nacionalizmi shpreh këto ide: asnjë këmbë ushtari e huaj nuk duhet të shkelë sovranitetin e shtetit, asnjë bashkëpunim me palë të treta në dëm të shtetit, asnjë lëshim territorial në dëm shtetit. Kjo pika e fundit mund të ngatërrohet me idenë e Ballit për të mbajtur Kosovën. 

Balli Kombëtar nuk i vuri asnjëherë vetes objektiv dëbimin e ushtrisë së huaj pushtuese, madje bashkëpunoi me të. Balli Kombëtar luftoi kundër një ushtrie që kishte si objektiv dëbimin e ushtrisë së huaj zaptuese. Gjithashtu Balli Kombëtar pretendonte të ruante territore që Shqipëria nuk i kish marrë me forcat e veta dhe që sipas rregullave ndërkombëtare nuk i përkisnin. Fakti që Kosova ishte trevë Shqiptare dhe që për ne kishte një rëndësi primare, nuk do të thoshte se këtë pikpamje e ndante dhe pjesa tjetër e botës.

Prandaj termi më i përshtatshëm për Ballin Kombëtar do të ishte oraganizatë konservatore, e cila kishte në theb të platformës së vet politike ruajtjen e rendit të vjetër, pavarësisht se kush ishte zot i vendit.


*Lufta partizane e padobishme pasi Gjermanët ishin në tërheqje/kalimtare*
Mënyra e vetme për një shtet që të ruajë autoritetin e vet është lufta e armatosur kundër çdo ushtrie që shkel sovranitetin e vendit. Ky është një ligj që zbatohet nga njerëzimi për mijëvjeçarë dhe nuk ka ndryshuar asnjëherë.

Ushtria Gjermane nuk do të kishte marrë përsipër pushtimin e gjithë Europës nëse do të kishte qenë thjeshtë kalimtare. Hitleri, ashtu si Duçja kishte bërë plane të mëdha për ndërtimin e perandorisë së tij të re. Gjithashtu, një ushtri thjeshtë kalimtare nuk të vjedh gjithë pasurinë gjatë kohës që kalon.

Ushtria armike goditet kurdo dhe kudo, veçanërisht në momentin që është më e dobët dhe në tërheqje sepse në këtë mënyrë shanset për të fituar janë më të mëdha.

*Lufta partizane ishte e kotë përballë një ushtrie kaq të madhe e të fuqishme*
Pa përjashtim, në të gjitha vendet ku kishin shkelur ushtritë e Aksit ishin ngritur edhe lëvizjet e rezistencës. Ato varionin nga ata më të voglat të cilat merreshin vetëm me spiunazh deri tek ato më të mëdhatë që u kthyen në ushtri të mirëfillta partizane.

Në këtë kuadër, lufta kundër ushtrive të Aksit kishte një karakter ndërkombëtar ku gjithësecili luante rolin e tij sipas forcave që dispononte. Kjo do të thoshte se sa më shumë forca Aletate të kishte, aq më e thjeshtë do të ishte fitorja. Diku 1000, diku 10.000, diku 100.000 e diku 1 milion. Asnjë nuk është i tepërt.

Thelbi i LNÇ nuk ka qenë asnjëherë asgjësimi i ushtrisë naziste apo vajtja në Berlin. Këto ishin objektivat e ushtrisë së kuqe dhe Aleatëve të tjerë. Thelbi i LNÇ ka qenë gjithmonë krijimi i supremacisë lokale, marrja në dorë e inisiativës, rritja e autoritetit, rivendosja e pavarësisë, shkaktimi i sa më shumë dëmeve.

Megjihtatë, në luftë nuk ka gjithmon barazi. Njëra palë mund të jetë më e vogël por kjo sdo të thotë se nuk shkakton dëm. LNÇ i ka shkaktuar dëme mjaft serioze Vermahtit, natyrisht për aq sa i takonte. Detyrën e saj ajo e ka kryer me sukses të plotë.

Nëse bëjmë një mbledhje të thjeshtë do të dalim në këto konkluzione, nëse Ushtrisë së Kuqe i shtojmë edhe Ushtritë Nacional Çlirimtare të Ballkanit, përkatësisht 1 milion Jugosllavia, 120.000 Greqia dhe rreth 40-50.000 Shqipëria (nën armë) atëherë numri i saj i përgjithshëm do të rritej me rreth 1.170.000 ushtarë, të cilët të marrë të gjithë së bashku nuk janë pak.

----------


## PLAKU

Uran Butka: Ja e vërteta e luftës civile në Shqipëri
Bisedoi : Ilir  BUSHI

Cili është mendimi juaj për luftën antifashiste të kombit shqiptar?
Lufta Antifashiste e popullit shqiptar lindi dhe u organizua si reagim patriotik i shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit italian dhe më pas gjerman të Shqipërisë dhe i shërbeu çlirimit te vendit dhe kauzës së përbashkët antifashiste të popujve gjatë Luftës II Botërore.Kam vlerësim për këtë luftë patriotike e çlirimtare si edhe për sakrificat e gjakun e derdhur për liri të luftëtarëve e të dëshmorëve nacionalistë e partizanë, ndonëse historiografia shqiptare e ka trajtuar në mënyrë të njëanshme, të politizuar dhe të tjetërsuar, ndërsa politika e ka fetishizuar dhe instrumentalizuar.Deri në Kuvendin e Mukjes, përgjithësisht zotëroi fryma e mirëkuptimit, shpesh edhe e bashkëpunimit, ndërmjet dy organizatave kryesore politiko-ushtarake: Ballit Kombëtar dhe Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar.

Secila organizatë kishte programin e vet të dallueshëm e të ndryshëm, por në themel të tyre ishte lufta kundër pushtuesve nazifashistë. Deri në atë moment kyç të historisë sonë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, armik konsiderohej pushtuesi italian që kishte zaptuar Shqipërinë qysh më prill të vitit 1939 si dhe aleati i tij, okupatori gjerman, i cili sapo ishte dukur në horizontin shqiptar.Marrëveshja e Mukjes lindi si një nevojë e një kombi për vetëmbrojtje, për liri e bashkim, për civilizim e demokraci. Ajo është një çështje kyç në historinë moderne të Shqipërisë, por dhe një çelës për të hyrë brenda saj, për të ndriçuar e shpjeguar fenomenet e ngjarjet më të rëndësishme të asaj kohe lufte dhe të gjithë periudhës gjysmëshekullore që pasoi, është një mësim për të gjithë ata që duan të mësojnë nga historia, një mesazh i nevojshëm për sot dhe për të ardhmen.Mbledhja e Mukjes, që ka dimensionet dhe vlerat e një kuvendi kombëtar, u zhvillua më datën 13 gusht të vitit 1943 . Në një kapërcyell kohësh: në prag të kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste dhe të pushtimit gjerman të Shqipërisë;. në një udhëkryq të historisë sonë: në prag të bashkimit kombëtar në luftën kundër okupatorëve, por edhe të ndarjes, të mosmarrëveshjes dhe të konfrontimit të madh brenda vetes; në një dualitet alternativash : nacionaliste apo komuniste, demokratike apo totalitariste, perëndimore apo lindore. Në proklamatën e datës 3 gusht 1943, Komiteti për Shpëtimin e Shqipërisë, i zgjedhur në Mukje, paraqiti këtë program:

1 .Luftë të përbashkët dhe të menjëhershme përbri Aleatëve të mëdhenj Anglisë, SHBA dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik si edhe të popujve të shtypur kundra pushtuesit barbar, me divizën rilindse Ja vdekje, ja liri

2 .Luftë për një Shqipëri të Pavarme, luftë për zbatimin e parimit të njoftun botërisht e të garantuara nga Karta Atlantike të vetëvendosjes së popujve, për një Shqipëri etnike.

3 .Luftë për një Shqipëri të lirë, demokratike e popullore.

Komiteti për shpëtimin e Shqipënisë do të vazhdojë luftën tue udhëhequn popullin shqiptar në rrugën e sakrificës dhe të nderit deri në formimin e një qeverie provizore.Forma e regjimit do të caktohet prej vetë popullit me anën e një Asamblejeje kushtetuese të zgjedhur me sufrazh universal direkt.Marrëveshja e Mukjes, ndërmjet Ballit Kombëtar dhe Nacionalçlirimtares, është një kompromis i madh kombëtar, model pët të gjithë kohrat, madje edhe për sot.

Çfarë ndodhi më tej?

Komiteti për Shpëtimin e Shqipërisë vendosi që menjëherë pas shpalljes marrëveshjes të bënte një aksion të përbashkët kundër pushtuesve italianë. Në komunikatën e pas luftës, që gjendet në Arkivin shtetërot, Fondi 270, Dosja 5, v.1943, lexojmë:Çetat vullnetare partizane të Ushtrisë NÇ dhe çetat e Ballit Kombëtar nën komandën e majorit Abaz Kupi, më datën 4 dhe 5 të gushtit 1943, në orën 10.00, pasi morën vesh se ushtria italiane shkonte për në Mat, u nisën për ti prerë rrugën në të gëdhirë. Kur çetat mbërritën në këtë vend, ushtria armike, mbasi dogji disa shtëpi që ndodheshin afër rrugës si edhe komunën e zyrën e botores, kaloi dhe po i afrohej Qafë-Shtamës Plot në orën 7.10 të ditës së nesërme ushtria italiane e përbërë prej 750 vetave mbërriti në vendin e pritjes e përnjëherësh filloi luftimi, i cili zgjati tri orë rresht dhe mbaroi me shpartallimin e plotë të ushtrisë armike. Humbjet e armikut janë: 150 të vrarë, 40 të plagosur, 7 robër. Në mes të të vrarëve italianë është edhe oficeri kolonel A.P.Scarpa, të cilit i është gjetur në xhep një medalje e fituar kur ka hyrë në tokën shqiptare ditën e 7 Prillit 1939. Humbjet tona janë një i vrarë dhe dy të plagosur. Kjo luftë, tri ditë pas Marrëveshjes së Mukjes, tregoi se marrëveshja nuk mbeti në letër, por u mishërua në veprime konkrete; se marrëveshja ishte serioze, një lidhje bese dhe jo një tradhti që, sipas E.Hoxhës, binte ndesh me interesat e luftës; një betejë e përbashkët e forcave partizane dhe nacionaliste për liri dhe jo një  grackë siç thoshte E.Hoxha; një bashkëpunim i suksesshëm në luftë i udhëhequr nga struktura e re, Komiteti për Shpëtimin e Shqipërisë.Pas prishjes së njëanshme të Marrëveshjes së Mukjes nga PKSH, me nxitjen e jugosllavëve, dhe pas Konferencës së Labinotit, 4-8 shtator 1943, që i shpalli luftë të hapur Ballit Kombëtar, me të cilin ishte në marrëveshje deri atëhere, si edhe me qarkoret e E.Hoxhës për të goditur ushtarakisht dhe asgjësuar Ballin Kombëtar (1 tetor 1943), nisi lufta civile në Shqipëri.

Ju pyesni, a kishte luftë civile në Shqipëri në vitet 1943-1945?

Në Librin tim lufta civile në Shqipëri 1943-1945, kam argumentuar katëcipërisht me dokumenta të Arkivit Qendror të Shtetit, si edhe me dokumenta të arkivave britanike, italiane, gjermane, jugosllave, etj merr përgjigje të plotë dhe të dokumentuar kjo pyetje, e cila është kthyer në një dilemë.Lufta civile në Shqipëri në vitet 1943-1945, ishte një luftë e brendshme, e organizuar dhe e armatosur ndërmjet forcave politike e luftarake, përfshirë edhe masat popullore që i mbështesnin ato, një konflikt ushtarak midis të djathtës e të majtës, me pasoja tragjike jo vetëm për atë kohë. Ajo i rreshtoi shqiptarët, për herë të parë në historinë e tyre, në dy pjesë armiqsore dhe ndërluftuese.

Sipas jush cilët janë përbërësit e luftës civile?

Konfrontimi i brendshëm i armatosur për motive politike, ideologjike, pushtetore e kombëtare midis grupimeve kryesore politike e ushtarake shqiptare, rezistenca kundërkomuniste me armë dhe lufta e përgjakshme për shtypjen e saj, janë përbërësit kryesorë të luftës civile në Shqipëri (1943-1945 e më tej).Si një fenomen shoqëror, lufta civile nuk ndodhi rastësisht apo nuk nisi menjëherë. Ajo i ka fillesat qysh me pushtimin fashist të Shqipërisë, i cili u çeli udhë dy rrymave politike dhe luftarake të kundërta: Ballit Kombëtar dhe Lëvizjes Nacionalçlirimtare, të dyja lëvizje të përftuara si një reagim ndaj pushtimit të huaj, por me mendësi, platforma e vija politike të ndryshme: njëra e djathtë, tjetra e majtë, njera kombëtare dhe tjetra internacionaliste. Këto lëvizje thithën, ngërthyen dhe mobilizuan secila pjesë të konsiderueshme të popullsisë së fshatit e të qytetit, që u përfshinë në këtë luftë, kështu që u bë ndarja e madhe e shqoqërisë në dy kampe të kundërt, njëri i udhëhequr nga organizata nacionaliste Balli Kombëtar dhe tjetri nga Partia Komuniste.Kështu që edhe Lufta Nacionalçlirimtare, e udhëhequr nga PKSH dhe E.Hoxha si edhe e dominuar nga detyrat e revolucionit komunist e të marrjes së pushtetit me dhunë e gjak, e kapërceu shtratin e luftës së popullit shqiptar për çlirim dhe i vuri shqiptarët në luftë të pamëshirshme kundër shqiptarëve. Ajo degradoi kryesisht në një luftë civile për pushtet dhe për vendosjen e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri.Vetë ekzistenca e PKSH, një parti e tipit bolshevik dhe drejtimi i Luftës NÇ prej saj ishin premisa të luftës civile në Shqipëri. Ndërkohë edhe Fronti NÇ, edhe Këshillat NÇ, edhe Ushtria NÇ, organizatat e masave etj. u indoktrinuan dhe u shndërruan gradualisht në organe të PKSH, si në Rusinë sovjetike. Ishin udhëzimet e Kominternit si edhe përvojat jugosllave të praktikuara ato që, për formimin e funksionimin e Frontit NÇ si kusht të parë vinin dominimin e tij të plotë prej Partisë Komuniste, e cila duhet të ruante vazhdimisht rolin udhëheqës në Front dhe një organizim stalinist, duke mos lejuar hapësira dhe mundësi pluralizmi apo aleance, duke i shpallur luftë kundërshtarëve politikë, që nxisnin luftën civile, nëpërmes së cilës të merrej pushteti.Të gjitha urdhëresat e Hoxhës drejtuar komiteteve qarkore të partisë apo drejtuesve të lartë Ushtrisë NÇ e kanë të shprehur qartë dhe prerë arsyen madhore të shpalljes së kësaj lufte civile: marrjen e pushtetit. Në radhë të parë na paraqitet çështja e pushtetit,  udhëzonte E.Hoxha. Me forcë dhe me armë të marrim pushtetin në duar- deklaronte ai. Mendonim se kështu neve do ti zhduknim ata që ishin jashtë Frontit Kur krerët e Ballit erdhën të luftonin bashkë me ne, Liri Gega më ka thënë se nuk duhej ti pranonim dhe nuk duhet ti linim të luftonin ballistët se do të fitonin simpathi dhe influencëNë çdo diskutim e në çdo mendim ka mbizotërruar mendimi i Lirisë, se ne shikonim tek ajo gojën e shokëve jugosllavë..   dëshmonte Hysni Kapo. Këto praktika terroriste bolshevike bënë që lufta civile në Shqipëri të shfaqej gjithnjë e më e verbër, më e pamëshirshme, më e përgjakshme.Lufta e armatosur kundër organizatave, formacioneve ushtarake dhe individëve të cilësuar armiq e tradhëtarë u bë fillimisht kundër çetave vullnetare të Ballit Kombëtar, më pas të Legalitetit dhe të krerëve të Veriut.

Si u zhvilluan më tej ngjarjet?

Në një letër që E.Hoxha i shkruante më 5 tetor 1943 Koci Xoxes, që drejtonte PK të qarkut të Korçës, e udhëzonte për asgjësimin kudo të çetave të ballit Kombëtar, këshillat balliste dhe personalitetet nacionaliste: Ballin duhet ta likujdojmë pa mëshirë në çdo anë qoftë. Çetat e atjeshme të Ballit të likujdohen pa u grumbulluar dhe pa e marrë veten. Sa për bashkëpunimin me Fazlli Frashërin, mos u gënjeni. I bini, pra edhe Faslliut, edhe atij që e ka bërë Faslliun.Në këto momente,  udhëzon Koci Xoxe, krahu i djathtë i Hoxhës në atë kohë,  përpara Ushtrisë Nacionalçlirimtare paraqitet urgjente marrja e pushtetit, duke zaptuar krahina e qytete..Nisja e luftës civile vërtetohet edhe nga një dokument i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm NÇ: Në vjeshtë 1943 Partia Komuniste dhe Fronti NÇ u detyruan ti shpallin luftë për vdekje Ballit Kombëtar(Dokumente të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm NÇ)Mandej , nisi lufta kundër Legalitetit në Krujuë, Mat dhe Dibër dhe krerëve të veriut, si edhe mësymja ushtarake për të nënshtruar veriun antikomunist, që përfundoi me gjakderdhje të mëdha në Shkodër, Nalësinë e Madhe, Dukagjin, NIkaj Mertur , Tropojë e malësinë e Gjakovës, për të kaluar mandej në Kosovë e trevat e tjera shqiptare.Nuk kemi të bëjmë më me luftime sporadike apo lokale. Lufta e armatosur ndërmjet fuqive ushtarake të Ballit Kombëtar dhe ushtrisë NÇ, tashmë ishte e organizuar dhe kishte dalë në plan të parë. Përveç të vrarëve në luftë, pasojnë të pushkatuarit e robërve të luftës si edhe viktimat e shumta nga popullsia e pafajshme, grabitjet e pasurive, djegiet e shkatërrimet. Në ballë të kësaj lufte civile të përgjakshme u vu Brigata e Parë Sulmuese, e cila betejat e saj të para i bëri kundër forcave nacionaliste në gjithë vendin. Një nga ato qe lufta në afërsi të Lushnjës, tek kodra e Cen Hasanit në fshatin Golem, më 21 tetor 1943 kundër forcave nacionaliste. Mehmet Shehu shkruan:  U ramë befas dhe i shpartalluam të 400 bashibozukët ballista: 172 robër dhe 10-15 të vrarë Pas betejës, Mehmet Shehu urdhëroi, në kundërshtim me çdo rregull lufte, pushkatimin e 65 robërve , që sishin tjetër veçse luftëtarë të thjeshtë e të rinj të pafajshëm nga fshatrat e Myzeqesë, që nuk pranuan të bashkoheshin me Brigadën I Sulmuese ( vetëm njëri pranoi) dhe nuk donin të luftonin më, po të ktheheshin në shtëpitë e tyre. Ata që nuk i zuri plumbi, i theri thika e Dushan Mugoshës, zëvendëskomisarit të Brigadës me pseudonimin Salë. Atje nuk kishte as italianë, as gjermanë, kish vetëm shqiptarë që luftonin kundër njëri-tjetrit, kishte dhe një të huaj, një komunist malazez që ushtronte luftën civile si një zanat të vjetër.Në letrën e datës 30.11.1943 Mugosha e qorton M.Shehun për moskordinimin si duhet të forcave të Brigadës I dhe i kërkon atij që forcat e kësaj brigade të jenë të pamëshirshme tue përdorë zjarrin më të tmerrshëm kundër nacionalistëve. Ai i kërkon të për me shkelë Dukatin, fshat nacionalist dhe me e zhdukë nga faqja e dheut..

Në luftën e Dukatit, më 30 nëntor 1943, u vranë dhjetra banorë të pafajshëm të fshatit, luftëtarë nacionalistë që mbronin fshatin dhe dhjetra partizanë. A nuk ishte kjo luftë civile?

Viti 1944 ishte viti i luftës civile në gjithë hapësirën shqiptare, që vazhdoi edhe në vitin 1945. Mjafton të përmendim luftrat kundër forcave të Muharrem Bajraktarit, luftën kundër forcave të Kryezinjve, luftën kundër Preng Calit e kështu me radhë, tashmë të dokumentuara.Lufta civile është ana e panjohur, pjesa vetvrasëse e Luftës së Dytë Botërore në Shqipëri. Duhet ta nxjerrim nga heshtja, ta njohim e të reflektojmë ndaj saj, duke kapërcyer mosmarrëveshjen, urrejtjen, shfaqjet e reminishencat e frikshme që rezaton ende ajo luftë; duhet të çlirohemi nga pengu e tabutë e së shkuarës, për të kuptuar më mirë gjendjen tonë të sotme dhe për ti bërë ballë si njerëz plotësisht të lirë e me vetëdije të qartë të nesërmes.Shpirtrat e tronditur të shqiptarëve, jo vetëm nga luftrat e vazhdueshme, traumat e mënxyrat që kanë përjetuar, por edhe nga mashtrimi i madh gjysmëshekullor dhe leximi i keq i historisë i cili vazhdon edhe sot, kanë nevojë më së shumti për të vërtetën, drejtësinë dhe paqen.

Cili është mendimi juaj për optikën e historianit Paskal Milo ndaj kësaj çështjeje?

Historia ka nevojë të korigjojë vetëveten. Historiani dhe politikani Paskal Milo, e mohon luftën civile. Ai nuk është ndarë ende nga mendësia komuniste, por edhe nga interesat elektorale të tij. Natyrisht ai kërkon të mbrojë një kauzë politike, një deformim e mashtrim të historiografisë së kaluar, ku ka bërë pjesë edhe vetë, por kërkon të marrë edhe vota, që të mbahet në politikë. Ai thotë se Uran Butka është ndikuar nga familja Butka (patriote, antifashiste dhe demokrate) dhe mua më vjen mirë që i kam mbetur besnik kësaj tradite, si edhe të vërtetës historike.
Lajmi Shqip

----------


## Dasius

> Uran Butka: Ja e vërteta e luftës civile në Shqipëri
> Bisedoi : Ilir  BUSHI
> 
> Cili është mendimi juaj për luftën antifashiste të kombit shqiptar?
> Lufta Antifashiste e popullit shqiptar lindi dhe u organizua si reagim patriotik i shqiptarëve kundër pushtimit italian dhe më pas gjerman të Shqipërisë dhe i shërbeu çlirimit te vendit dhe kauzës së përbashkët antifashiste të popujve gjatë Luftës II Botërore.Kam vlerësim për këtë luftë patriotike e çlirimtare si edhe për sakrificat e gjakun e derdhur për liri të luftëtarëve e të dëshmorëve nacionalistë e partizanë, ndonëse historiografia shqiptare e ka trajtuar në mënyrë të njëanshme, të politizuar dhe të tjetërsuar, ndërsa politika e ka fetishizuar dhe instrumentalizuar.Deri në Kuvendin e Mukjes, përgjithësisht zotëroi fryma e mirëkuptimit, shpesh edhe e bashkëpunimit, ndërmjet dy organizatave kryesore politiko-ushtarake: Ballit Kombëtar dhe Frontit Nacionalçlirimtar...............................
> Lajmi Shqip


Hala me Uran Butkën ti or Plak? I ka dalë boja librit të Uranit këtu e 10 vjetë përpara.

Sikur dikush të më gjejë qoftë edhe një dokument, apo dëshmi të argumentuar italiani, gjermani, anglezi, amerikani apo ku di unë që vërtetojë se:

1. në Shqipëri ka pasur "luftë civile"
2. që Balli kishte aq forca të armatosura sa për të bërë luftë civile
2. që Balli ka qenë ndonjë forcë kryesore antifashiste (përveçse në letrat e veta)
4. që Balli është angazhuar intensivisht në luftime kundër italianëve ose gjermanëve
5. qe krerët e Ballit nuk kanë bashkëpunuar asnjëherë me fuqitë pushtuese, ose nuk kanë qenë anëtarë qeverish kolaboracioniste kuislinge.
6. që forcat Balliste nuk kanë shërbyer si kallauzë gjatë operacioneve antipartizane që kryen trupat naziste në dimër dhe në verë.
7. që nuk ishin forcat Balliste ato që merrnin kontrollin e fshatrave me ndihmën e trupave naziste pasi forcat partizane detyroheshin të tërhiqeshin.
8. që nuk ishin forcat Balliste ato që ua dorëzuan Gjeneralin Devis nazistëve
9. që.....nuk mbarojnë që-të

Vetëm Brigada 1 ka në historikun e vet më shumë se 300 aksione e beteja, le më të gjitha njësitë e UNCSH të marra sëbashku. Nëse dikush mund të më numërojë më shumë se sa 5 (medemek) aksione të ballit kundër italianëve ose gjermanëve, unë do vras veten. :P

----------


## xhori

> Hala me Uran Butkën ti or Plak? I ka dalë boja librit të Uranit këtu e 10 vjetë përpara.
> 
> Sikur dikush të më gjejë qoftë edhe një dokument, apo dëshmi të argumentuar italiani, gjermani, anglezi, amerikani apo ku di unë që vërtetojë se:
> 
> 1. në Shqipëri ka pasur "luftë civile"
> 2. që Balli kishte aq forca të armatosura sa për të bërë luftë civile
> 2. që Balli ka qenë ndonjë forcë kryesore antifashiste (përveçse në letrat e veta)
> 4. që Balli është angazhuar intensivisht në luftime kundër italianëve ose gjermanëve
> 5. qe krerët e Ballit nuk kanë bashkëpunuar asnjëherë me fuqitë pushtuese, ose nuk kanë qenë anëtarë qeverish kolaboracioniste kuislinge.
> ...


pak a shume e ngjashme me 97,  u vran te pafajshem atehere po ashtu  edhe ne 97

----------


## POKO

> Hala me Uran Butkën ti or Plak? I ka dalë boja librit të Uranit këtu e 10 vjetë përpara.
> 
> Sikur dikush të më gjejë qoftë edhe një dokument, apo dëshmi të argumentuar italiani, gjermani, anglezi, amerikani apo ku di unë që vërtetojë se:
> 
> 1. në Shqipëri ka pasur "luftë civile"
> 2. që Balli kishte aq forca të armatosura sa për të bërë luftë civile
> 2. që Balli ka qenë ndonjë forcë kryesore antifashiste (përveçse në letrat e veta)
> 4. që Balli është angazhuar intensivisht në luftime kundër italianëve ose gjermanëve
> 5. qe krerët e Ballit nuk kanë bashkëpunuar asnjëherë me fuqitë pushtuese, ose nuk kanë qenë anëtarë qeverish kolaboracioniste kuislinge.
> ...


"*Pas prishjes së njëanshme të Marrëveshjes së Mukjes nga PKSH, me nxitjen e jugosllavëve, dhe pas Konferencës së Labinotit, 4-8 shtator 1943, që i shpalli luftë të hapur Ballit Kombëtar, me të cilin ishte në marrëveshje deri atëhere, si edhe me qarkoret e E.Hoxhës për të goditur ushtarakisht dhe asgjësuar Ballin Kombëtar (1 tetor 1943), nisi lufta civile në Shqipëri.* !

ti daisus klysh e kopil i kuq,shihesh qe je pjell enverucash,te mbarsuar me sllavo ruso vietnamo kinez per 50 vjet...e keni hak me ju shu faren me rob e robi!

----------


## saura

Nga lufta nacionalçlirimtare në luftë civile


Qëndresa antikomuniste (2)

Këtë solidaritet e vë në dukje edhe britanikja Znj. Hezllak që punonte për SOE, në një përmbledhje informative të datës 16 korrik 1943, ku ndër të tjera informon: "Partizanët dhe vullnetarët luftojnë në të njëjtën çetë dhe, kur një çetë partizane është e zënë ngushtë, një çetë vullnetare nxiton që ta shpëtojë dhe anasjelltas".

Në raportin që Edith Durhami i dërgon ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme të Anglisë, Anthony Eden, më 30 korrik 1943, ndër të tjera, lexojmë: "Shqipëria po lufton për liri. Qysh prej të Premtes së Zezë të 1939-ës, çetat shqiptare kanë filluar rezistencën. Kohët e fundit e tërë Shqipëria është gëzuar nga lajmet e humbjeve të shumta të Italisë dhe lufta për liri është bërë e po bëhet më intensive... Një Këshill i Përgjithshëm i çlirimit kombëtar drejton dhe organizon veprimtarinë e rezistencës në gjithë Shqipërinë. Njësitë luftarake zbatojnë urdhrat e tij. Ka tre lloj luftëtarësh: partizanët, vullnetarët e lirisë dhe çetat rezervë. Dy të parat janë trupa të organizuara mirë dhe të disiplinuar…Në zonën e Vlorës dhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut janë dy njësi vullnetare aktive, të udhëhequra nga Hysni Lepenica, ish-oficer xhandarmërie dhe Skënder Muço, një avokat i ri i shquar… Në krahinën e Korçës, zemra dhe shtëpia e nacionalizmit shqiptar në jug është ajo e Safet Butkës, ish-profesor që komandon një njësi vullnetare dhe një numër çetash. Në Shqipërinë Qendrore italianët druhen nga Myslym Peza, i cili komandon një grup partizan shumë të shkathët, që lufton në rrethin e Tiranës, të Durrësit e të Kavajës. Afër Krujës, majori Abaz Kupi komandon një forcë çetash, e cila sulmon kolonat italiane. Në Verilindje, udhëheqësi më i shquar është kolonel Muharrem Bajraktari, ish-komandant xhandarmërie. Në Mat, në Shqipërinë Qendrore - një grup partizan udhëhiqet nga Mustafa Kaçaçi. Pos këtyre, ka njësi të tjera që luftojnë në Dibër, Shkodër, Berat, Skrapar dhe Gjirokastër… Në janar, forcat e udhëhequra nga Hysni Lepenica dhe Skënder Muço sulmuan një fuqi italiane, nën komandën e kolonel Klementit, në fshatrat e Vlorës. Luftimet zgjatën disa ditë e kolonel Klementi u vra si edhe 180 ushtarë e oficerë… Grupi i Myslym Pezës ka zhvilluar mjaft luftime me milicinë fashiste afër Tiranës. Ka sulmuar një kolonë ushtarake në rrugën për në Durrës, ka vrarë 42 italianë dhe ka zënë 80 robër…Një rast tjetër M.Peza ka sulmuar një autokolonë dhe ka shkatërruar 7 kamiona. Grupi i Prof.Butkës në Korçë kohët e fundit ka luftuar me një detashment italian. Ka sulmuar gjithashtu Shtabin italian në Voskopojë, ku u kapën shumë armë e municione dhe u liruan një numër robërish shqiptarë".Në Konferencën e Labinotit, 4-8 shtator 1943, u dënua zyrtarisht Marrëveshja e Mukjes si edhe bashkëpunimi në luftë kundër pushtuesve dhe u vendos që t'i shpallej luftë Ballit Kombëtar.

Për të shkuar te lufta civile, PKSH përgatiti e përdori propagandën komuniste që i shpalli armiq e tradhtarë forcat kundërshtare si edhe vuri në veprim terrorizmin ekstremist. Ajo u hodh hapur në veprime terroriste për të asgjësuar një nga një krerët nacionalistë me atentate dhe vrasje pas shpine në gjithë Shqipërinë: Zejnel Abduramani, Hysni Toska, Idriz Drizari, Dr.Kasimati, Hytbi Kulla, Zija Gashi, Hoxhë Selim Brahja, Besnik Çano, Qeramudin Çuka etj.

Data 1 tetor mund të konsiderohet si fillimi zyrtar i luftës civile, meqenëse në këtë datë urdhërohet nisja e saj. E.Hoxha i dërgonte një letër-qarkore gjithë komiteteve qarkore të PKSH-së, në të cilën urdhëron nisjen e luftës së armatosur pa marrë parasysh asnjë rrethanë e pasojë kundër Ballit Kombëtar si armik kryesor.

Rruga që zgjodhi PKSH-ja për të marrë pushtetin ishte ajo e luftës me armë e me gjak kundër kundërshtarëve politikë: "Me forcë dhe me armë të marrim pushtetin në duar". Tashmë, te PK zotëron tërësisht fryma, idetë e praktikat e revolucionit bolshevik dhe ushtria nacionalçlirimtare u kthye në një instrument të këtij revolucioni. Vetë lufta nacionalçlirimtare e humbi karakterin fillestar dhe u tjetërsua në luftë civile. Në një dokument të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm NÇ: "Në vjeshtë 1943, Partia Komuniste dhe Fronti NÇ u detyruan t'i shpallin luftë për vdekje Ballit Kombëtar".

Uran Butka

----------


## EuroStar1

Komunistat partizan keshtu eeee ?

Ma do mendja qe kan vra ato qe ngelen ne pamundesi per te ikur pas kapitullimit fashist

Lufta clirimtare hahhaa me ben te qesh vetem mendimi kur imagjinoj Shqiptaret me pelevrek dhe gomere me pushke te Qemal Ataturkut , kundra mjeteve te renda, flotes dhe aviacionit Italian apo Gjerman

----------


## Dasius

> Nga lufta nacionalçlirimtare në luftë civile
> 
> 
> Qëndresa antikomuniste (2)
> 
> Këtë solidaritet e vë në dukje edhe britanikja Znj. Hezllak që punonte për SOE, në një përmbledhje informative të datës 16 korrik 1943, ku ndër të tjera informon: "Partizanët dhe vullnetarët luftojnë në të njëjtën çetë dhe, kur një çetë partizane është e zënë ngushtë, një çetë vullnetare nxiton që ta shpëtojë dhe anasjelltas".
> 
> Në raportin që Edith Durhami i dërgon ministrit të Punëve të Jashtme të Anglisë, Anthony Eden, më 30 korrik 1943, ndër të tjera, lexojmë: "Shqipëria po lufton për liri. Qysh prej të Premtes së Zezë të 1939-ës, çetat shqiptare kanë filluar rezistencën. Kohët e fundit e tërë Shqipëria është gëzuar nga lajmet e humbjeve të shumta të Italisë dhe lufta për liri është bërë e po bëhet më intensive... Një Këshill i Përgjithshëm i çlirimit kombëtar drejton dhe organizon veprimtarinë e rezistencës në gjithë Shqipërinë. Njësitë luftarake zbatojnë urdhrat e tij. Ka tre lloj luftëtarësh: partizanët, vullnetarët e lirisë dhe çetat rezervë. Dy të parat janë trupa të organizuara mirë dhe të disiplinuarNë zonën e Vlorës dhe në Shqipërinë e Jugut janë dy njësi vullnetare aktive, të udhëhequra nga Hysni Lepenica, ish-oficer xhandarmërie dhe Skënder Muço, një avokat i ri i shquar Në krahinën e Korçës, zemra dhe shtëpia e nacionalizmit shqiptar në jug është ajo e Safet Butkës, ish-profesor që komandon një njësi vullnetare dhe një numër çetash. Në Shqipërinë Qendrore italianët druhen nga Myslym Peza, i cili komandon një grup partizan shumë të shkathët, që lufton në rrethin e Tiranës, të Durrësit e të Kavajës. Afër Krujës, majori Abaz Kupi komandon një forcë çetash, e cila sulmon kolonat italiane. Në Verilindje, udhëheqësi më i shquar është kolonel Muharrem Bajraktari, ish-komandant xhandarmërie. Në Mat, në Shqipërinë Qendrore - një grup partizan udhëhiqet nga Mustafa Kaçaçi. Pos këtyre, ka njësi të tjera që luftojnë në Dibër, Shkodër, Berat, Skrapar dhe Gjirokastër Në janar, forcat e udhëhequra nga Hysni Lepenica dhe Skënder Muço sulmuan një fuqi italiane, nën komandën e kolonel Klementit, në fshatrat e Vlorës. Luftimet zgjatën disa ditë e kolonel Klementi u vra si edhe 180 ushtarë e oficerë Grupi i Myslym Pezës ka zhvilluar mjaft luftime me milicinë fashiste afër Tiranës. Ka sulmuar një kolonë ushtarake në rrugën për në Durrës, ka vrarë 42 italianë dhe ka zënë 80 robërNjë rast tjetër M.Peza ka sulmuar një autokolonë dhe ka shkatërruar 7 kamiona. Grupi i Prof.Butkës në Korçë kohët e fundit ka luftuar me një detashment italian. Ka sulmuar gjithashtu Shtabin italian në Voskopojë, ku u kapën shumë armë e municione dhe u liruan një numër robërish shqiptarë".Në Konferencën e Labinotit, 4-8 shtator 1943, u dënua zyrtarisht Marrëveshja e Mukjes si edhe bashkëpunimi në luftë kundër pushtuesve dhe u vendos që t'i shpallej luftë Ballit Kombëtar.
> 
> ...



Raportet dhe shenimet e mbajtura nga Znj Hezllak jane te verteta por duhet patur parasysh qe Znj. Hezllak, edhe sipas komenteve te vete Oficereve te SOE, kishte burime shume te pakta informacioni ne lidhje me ate cfare ndodhte ne te vertete ne Shqiperi, veprimtaria e saj ishte e kufizuar vetem ne Tirane. Gjithashtu, te mos harrojme se me siper paraqitet ne vija te pergjithshme gjendja menjehere pas pushtimit nga Italia, gje qe me kalimin e kohes ndryshoi.

Per te dale ne konkluzionet qe ka paraqitur Z. Uran Butka eshte e domosdoshme qe te behet nje analize shume e thelle dhe e shtrire ne kohe. Duhet pare me kujdes dhe asnjeanesi veprimtaria e personazheve te L2B ne te gjithe kompleksitetin e vet e padyshim gjate pese vjeteve qe zgjati lufta, sidomos per personazhe te tille qe ngjallin kundershti si Safet Butka.

Ekzistojne dokumente te mjaftueshme, si nga pala shqiptare ashtu edhe nga anglezet dhe amerikanet, per ta kundershtuar forte kendveshtrimin e paraqitur me siper nga Z. Butka. 

Me gjithe kendveshtrimet e ndryshme dhe hapsirat per polemika, pergjithesisht te gjithe Oficeret e sherbimeve informative aleate pohojne faktin qe forcat e Ballit dhe ato te Legalitetit gradualisht filluan te bashkepunojne me Italianet e pastaj me Gjermanet.

Gjate L2B ne Shqiperi ka pasur zhvillime intensive dhe ngjarje si me perspketive lokale, ashtu edhe me perspektive rajonale. Ka mjaft ngjarje me interes sa per te zgjuar kureshtjen e kujtdo qe interesohet per historine e Shqiperise.

Kushdo qe do te kuptoje aspektin e vertete te luftes partizane duhet qe te informohet dhe te nxjerre konkluzionet e veta e jo te bazohet tek njeri apo tek tjetri. 

Njeanshmeria qe ekziston sot e ben shume te veshtire trajtimin e historise se luftes partizane me gjakftohtesi dhe dihet qe kjo do te zgjase per nje kohe te gjate.

----------


## Dasius

> Komunistat partizan keshtu eeee ?
> 
> Ma do mendja qe kan vra ato qe ngelen ne pamundesi per te ikur pas kapitullimit fashist
> 
> Lufta clirimtare hahhaa me ben te qesh vetem mendimi kur imagjinoj Shqiptaret me pelevrek dhe gomere me pushke te Qemal Ataturkut , kundra mjeteve te renda, flotes dhe aviacionit Italian apo Gjerman


2 operacione antipartizane, te permasave masive ne rang rajonal (20 000 veta efektiv luftarak), te vena ne zbatim nga trupat e Vermahtit brenda nje viti, besoj, duhet te jene te majftueshme per te ngjallur kureshtjen tende ne lidhje me permasat e UNCSH dhe veprimtarine se saj.

----------

